

Android Issue 887: Unable to launch emulator on MacOSX 10.5. - awolf
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=887

======
blucz
The emulator sucks on all platforms, not just mac. I suspect that at google,
most android app development happens on real hardware and the emulator there
to tick a box.

I spent about five minutes with it before concluding that productivity was
going to require some real hardware. The emulator really only gets fired up
when reproducing bugs on old os versions.

The emulator project is probably under-resourced and as such they don't care
about minor usability issues with known workarounds. I'm not seeing this as
being some kind of jihad against mac users.

------
cleverjake
that title is sensationalistic. They declined one bug that only occurs on os
x, under specific situations.

~~~
awolf
Hmm.. I dunno. It seems pretty preposterous to decline a bug with no comment
whatsoever and then to have 33 more people confirm the bug after it being
declined. This thing is 3 years old now.

If "doesn't give a fuck" doesn't describe google's stance on this, how would
you describe it?

~~~
clownz0r
"Simple workaround exists" maybe? I'm not saying this bug isn't a problem
(especially for developers new to Android), just trying to guess what they
might have been thinking when they declined it. People still reporting the
problem 3 years later should be a pretty good indicator that this bug needs to
be fixed though.

------
bryanlarsen
I was under the impression that a lot of Google desktops are Macs, so I doubt
that they don't care about Macs. As others have explained it's more like they
"don't give a fuck about the emulator".

------
the-kenny
It's 10.5. Two major versions back. I can _fully_ understand when Google
doesn't want to support it.

~~~
awolf
Nah, I still have to disconnect my external speaker in 10.7.1.

------
haseman
comment from the end of the bug:

"To all the apple fanboys: the emulator code is open source. Go ahead and fix
it yourselves. Apple doesn't provide a multi platform SDK. If I want to
develop an app for iPhone I must own an Apple PC. Now, _that's messed up!_."

